# Fizik Arione VS test saddle, swap for Arione



## Massivecompacthalo (10 Sep 2015)

Hi all. I've got a Fizik Arione VS Kium test saddle in striking purple that until recently I loved. Suddenly it is no longer loved by my butt, no idea why exactly but I'm thinking that the small relief channel could be the answer. I got it new and I've sat on it for approx 7000kms. It is in very good nick apart from one little graze on the side as seen in the photo

I would like to swap for a normal Fizik Arione. I'm in Spain but regularly post stuff back to UK and regularly use eBay and paypal.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Phill Woods (18 Sep 2015)

i have an old Arione if you're interested...i can send pics?


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (19 Sep 2015)

Yes, sure thanks.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (20 Sep 2015)

I should qualify tho, should be in good condition and pref no red. I have a particular aversion at the moment to the colour red! On the bike any way.
Cheers.


----------



## Phill Woods (21 Sep 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> I should qualify tho, should be in good condition and pref no red. I have a particular aversion at the moment to the colour red! On the bike any way.
> Cheers.


 Ha...no problem! it is white....but now its a little older its not as white as it used to be. What is your email address and i will email you the pics.


----------

